# TiVo Steaming Cable Service



## Jayhawker88 (Nov 10, 2009)

We are looking at cutting the cord once again, but, of course, this time we are looking the streaming cable survives like Hulu, Youtube, and PS Vue provide. I'm kind of underwhelmed for a variety of reasons. But one is that the DVR experience is woefully terrible.

Youtube converts shows that you have recorded but have not watched for a week into a On Demand versions, which contain unstoppable commercials. And really, just FFing through commercials his a pain.

There is room for a streaming cable service that offers better DVR experience, and I would think TiVo could get a service going on it's platform. I'm currently using my XB1 to try out these services, and if I do, it will be the end of my TiVo. I've already gone month to month for subscription.

The other thing I am considering is keeping my TiVo for local channels and just deal with the terrible DVR service for the cable options. But TiVo ought to jump into this market.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Jayhawker88 said:


> We are looking at cutting the cord once again, but, of course, this time we are looking the streaming cable survives like Hulu, Youtube, and PS Vue provide. I'm kind of underwhelmed for a variety of reasons. But one is that the DVR experience is woefully terrible.
> 
> Youtube converts shows that you have recorded but have not watched for a week into a On Demand versions, which contain unstoppable commercials. And really, just FFing through commercials his a pain.
> 
> ...


those aren't streaming cable services, but just streaming and tivo is not a content provider


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ajwees41 said:


> those aren't streaming cable services, but just streaming and tivo is not a content provider


Aren't they all categorized as MVPDs, just with different delivery technologies?


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

krkaufman said:


> Aren't they all categorized as MVPDs, just with different delivery technologies?


I think cable/dish/directv are not sure on the amazon/netflix though


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ajwees41 said:


> I think cable/dish/directv are not sure on the amazon/netflix though


Netflix, as-is, I wouldn't think qualifies since they don't offer aggregation of channels; but Amazon is heading that way with their Channels offerings, though I haven't heard them going as wide as Hulu or YouTube, whose TV services would definitely qualify.


----------



## powrcow (Sep 27, 2010)

Jayhawker88 said:


> There is room for a streaming cable service that offers better DVR experience, and I would think TiVo could get a service going on it's platform.


I believe that everything is going IPTV/streaming with network DVRs within 5-10 years. But the transport controls on streaming services, or Trick Play as TiVo calls it, will never be improved over what we have today. It wouldn't be difficult to locally buffer a 10 minute window to allow for responsive rewind and fast forward. But no one has done it yet. Why? Because they want you to watch commercials.

Even YouTubeTV converts recorded programming to OnDemand programming, ensuring you see a certain TYPE of commercial. This makes them money. Would a new service with better controls get more subscribers? Maybe. But the ones guaranteeing eyeballs are seeing ads (which, ultimately is what Google wants from YouTubeTV) are going to get more money.

Streaming is how service providers will finally solve the DVR or local media problem. Their interface forces us to view content on their terms.


----------

